# Chicken Feta Spinach Rollups



## mish (Nov 26, 2004)

16 oz can chicken broth
6 boneless chicken breasts
1 pkg feta cheese
1/2 bag or bunch of washed and dried spinach leaves
2 tbl each basil & oregano
3 tbl parmesan cheese
Six 12' long pieces of cotton string or toothpicks to secure roll-ups

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.
Pour chicken broth in an ovenproof baking pan (13"x9"). 

Pound chicken until it flattens. Place about 4-6 leaves of washed and dried spinach on each chicken breast. Place some feta cheese (about 1 1/2 tbl) on top of spinach. 

Roll breasts lengthwise, tucking spinach and feta into the roll. Tie one or two pieces of string around chicken to hold it together; or use a toothpick to secure the roll. Put rolled chicken in the pan and sprinkle each piece with mixed herbs and cheese. 

Place pan in oven about 40 minutes. Check chicken until it is no longer pink. Remove string or toothpicks from chicken. Cut each piece crosswise into pinwheels, and serve.


----------

